# G10 Heat Welded Military Watch Straps



## doogie (Jun 4, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get Genuine NATO heat welded straps or who makes them? I know a jeweller who is looking for them and figured if anyone knows someone here might!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

doogie said:


> Does anyone know where I can get Genuine NATO heat welded straps or who makes them? I know a jeweller who is looking for them and figured if anyone knows someone here might!


Our host Roy Taylor sells the geuine article.

http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/Military1.html


----------

